# LIVE: Protest in London against India's Kashmir crackdown



## Umar27

Salam Guys

Well in London 15th August 1pm start their will be yet another protest from a very very long line of protest history at the indian high commission.

This is being done since Pakistan will now on a National level be commemorating it as a black day so it will be a black day demo going on.

I personally will be their InshaAllah and i will be doing photography for the event and will be posting it all here on PDF for all to see. 

I wish i could do film too but i havent got the right lens for my DSLR one that would be silent when it focus hunts as that horrid noise they make ruins your footage. However i will try to get as much good footage on my phone too.

I wish some bjp types come to do a counter demo there too coz when that happens the Sikhs just absolutely F***in lose it and go on full charge LOL and the sanghis bolt off faster than usain bolt it is a sight to see

I will be posting everything from that day on this very thread i wont make a new thread for it guys so until then we speak

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## BTruth

Inshaallah I shall be there to support brothers. Is there any social media group where we can get updates about the timing and all??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

BTruth said:


> Inshaallah I shall be there to support brothers. Is there any social media group where we can get updates about the timing and all??


If there isn't then we should make one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umar27

BTruth said:


> Inshaallah I shall be there to support brothers. Is there any social media group where we can get updates about the timing and all??



I dont know of any social media group giving updates regarding but best to check lord Nazirs accounts since his video regarding it was sent forward to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

I'm going InshaAllah, we need to share extensively on FB and social media. I went to the last one 2 there were barely 200 people there. We need to take a leaf of khalistani books they are very organised on social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Asimzranger

Umar27 said:


> Salam Guys
> 
> Well in London 15th August 1pm start their will be yet another protest from a very very long line of protest history at the indian high commission.
> 
> This is being done since Pakistan will now on a National level be commemorating it as a black day so it will be a black day demo going on.
> 
> I personally will be their InshaAllah and i will be doing photography for the event and will be posting it all here on PDF for all to see.
> 
> I wish i could do film too but i havent got the right lens for my DSLR one that would be silent when it focus hunts as that horrid noise they make ruins your footage. However i will try to get as much good footage on my phone too.
> 
> I wish some bjp types come to do a counter demo there too coz when that happens the Sikhs just absolutely F***in lose it and go on full charge LOL and the sanghis bolt off faster than usain bolt it is a sight to see
> 
> I will be posting everything from that day on this very thread i wont make a new thread for it guys so until then we speak


Use manual focus


----------



## El Sidd

Livestream it on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umar27

Dal Khalsa Facebook is saying 12 not 1pm but whatever updates from any source i will post



Asimz said:


> Use manual focus


Still a rookie on that mate
However i found found that filming in 60 fps really reduces focus hunting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asimzranger

Umar27 said:


> Dal Khalsa Facebook is saying 12 not 1pm but whatever updates from any source i will post
> 
> 
> Still a rookie on that mate
> However i found found that filming in 60 fps really reduces focus hunting


If u like film look get 35mm wide lens or telephoto lens so u can sit on otherside of street and get close up on subjects.


----------



## Smoke

Just buy a used Go pro, mount it on your shoulder and focus on the event.


----------



## Umar27

Asimz said:


> If u like film look get 35mm wide lens or telephoto lens so u can sit on otherside of street and get close up on subjects.



I have the standard 18-55 mm lens in future i will be looking at a 75-300 one or a 10-18 for landscaping


----------



## El Sidd

There is an Indian embassy in Frankfurt


----------



## Dubious

Retired Troll said:


> There is an Indian embassy in Frankfurt


You gonna organise a protest?


----------



## Asimzranger

Retired Troll said:


> There is an Indian embassy in Frankfurt


Throw


----------



## Dubious

Ikram Junaidi
Updated August 11, 2019








The appeal was made at a press conference addressed by Special Assistant to the Prime Minister (SAPM) on Overseas Pakistanis Zulfi Bukhari (pictured) and SAPM on Health Dr Zafar Mirza at the Press Information Department. — DawnNewsTV/File


ISLAMABAD: Announcing the launch of health cards for the families of deserving expatriates, *the government on Saturday appealed to overseas Pakistanis to hold protests outside the Indian high commissions and embassies across the world on August 15 when Independence Day is observed in India*.

The appeal was made at a* press conference addressed by Special Assistant to the Prime Minister (SAPM) on Overseas Pakistanis Zulfi Bukhari and SAPM on Health Dr Zafar Mirza at the Press Information Department.*

Mr Bukhari said that the government had decided to observe August 14, Pakistan’s Independence Day, as the day of solidarity with the Kashmiri people and August 15 as a black day to protest against India’s decision to strip Occupied Kashmir of its special status in the constitution.

*“As I have lived abroad, I am aware how much weightage is given to protests in foreign countries. I appeal to every overseas Pakistani to reach outside Indian high commission or embassy on August 15 and hold protests. Moreover they should also convince their friends to participate in the protests as it is a humanitarian issue,”* he said.

*Mr Bukhari said that he would participate in a protest outside the Indian High Commission in London.*

Dr Mirza announced extension of the Sehat Sahulat Programme to the overseas Pakistani labourers and their families back home.

“Overseas Pakistani labours are working day and night in foreign lands and send precious remittance to the country which is the main source of foreign exchange. Now this is time for us to give them social protection,” he said.

“Providing Sehat Insaf Card to overseas Pakistani labours will be a unique example of collaboration between two ministries. Under this initiative, the Ministry of National Health Services and the Ministry of Overseas Pakistanis and Human Resource Development will work together to provide healthcare facilities to overseas Pakistani workers and their families,” Dr Mirza said.

He said the scheme would be launched from Oct 15 and its beneficiaries would be those overseas Pakistani labourers who had recently come under the government social security net for one year starting from the date of their registration. The old protected overseas Pakistani labourers will be allowed to have health cards on a self-finance basis.

“The family of a beneficiary will include spouse and unmarried children of an overseas Pakistani. Each family has a limit of Rs720,000 per year to fulfil its need for health care services,” Dr Mirza said.

“The Sehat Sahulat Programme is part the poverty alleviation initiative of the government which is working to provide financial protection to poor and marginalised sectors of population against unaffordable healthcare expenditure,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, August 11th, 2019

https://www.dawn.com/news/1499273_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Why are Ambassadors not asked to join? 

Its Jihad not a Rock concert !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umar27 said:


> Salam Guys
> 
> Well in London 15th August 1pm start their will be yet another protest from a very very long line of protest history at the indian high commission.
> 
> This is being done since Pakistan will now on a National level be commemorating it as a black day so it will be a black day demo going on.
> 
> I personally will be their InshaAllah and i will be doing photography for the event and will be posting it all here on PDF for all to see.
> 
> I wish i could do film too but i havent got the right lens for my DSLR one that would be silent when it focus hunts as that horrid noise they make ruins your footage. However i will try to get as much good footage on my phone too.
> 
> I wish some bjp types come to do a counter demo there too coz when that happens the Sikhs just absolutely F***in lose it and go on full charge LOL and the sanghis bolt off faster than usain bolt it is a sight to see
> 
> I will be posting everything from that day on this very thread i wont make a new thread for it guys so until then we speak


There seems to be announcement of counter rally:



> A counter demonstration is scheduled by British supporters of India’s ruling Bharatiya Janata party (BJP). A number of other events are also set to take place to draw attention to the Kashmir issue over the coming weeks while leading British Pakistani politicians have written to the Foreign Office and the UN calling for action against India over its current actions.
> 
> Lord Nazir Ahmed, one of the signatories who originates from Pakistan-administered Kashmir said: “There is bound to be some heated debate between the two communities but we have to ensure that it remains just that.
> 
> “We are determined to put pressure on the international community because what India has done is illegal. But the solution is through peaceful dialogue, both between British Indians and Pakistanis and the respective governments of each country.”



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-over-to-britain-pakistani-indian-communities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Dubious said:


> You gonna organise a protest?



i told Xulfi to do it



Asimz said:


> Throw



catch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lincoln

Dubious said:


> Ikram Junaidi
> Updated August 11, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The appeal was made at a press conference addressed by Special Assistant to the Prime Minister (SAPM) on Overseas Pakistanis Zulfi Bukhari (pictured) and SAPM on Health Dr Zafar Mirza at the Press Information Department. — DawnNewsTV/File
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Announcing the launch of health cards for the families of deserving expatriates, *the government on Saturday appealed to overseas Pakistanis to hold protests outside the Indian high commissions and embassies across the world on August 15 when Independence Day is observed in India*.
> 
> The appeal was made at a* press conference addressed by Special Assistant to the Prime Minister (SAPM) on Overseas Pakistanis Zulfi Bukhari and SAPM on Health Dr Zafar Mirza at the Press Information Department.*
> 
> Mr Bukhari said that the government had decided to observe August 14, Pakistan’s Independence Day, as the day of solidarity with the Kashmiri people and August 15 as a black day to protest against India’s decision to strip Occupied Kashmir of its special status in the constitution.
> 
> *“As I have lived abroad, I am aware how much weightage is given to protests in foreign countries. I appeal to every overseas Pakistani to reach outside Indian high commission or embassy on August 15 and hold protests. Moreover they should also convince their friends to participate in the protests as it is a humanitarian issue,”* he said.
> 
> *Mr Bukhari said that he would participate in a protest outside the Indian High Commission in London.*
> 
> Dr Mirza announced extension of the Sehat Sahulat Programme to the overseas Pakistani labourers and their families back home.
> 
> “Overseas Pakistani labours are working day and night in foreign lands and send precious remittance to the country which is the main source of foreign exchange. Now this is time for us to give them social protection,” he said.
> 
> “Providing Sehat Insaf Card to overseas Pakistani labours will be a unique example of collaboration between two ministries. Under this initiative, the Ministry of National Health Services and the Ministry of Overseas Pakistanis and Human Resource Development will work together to provide healthcare facilities to overseas Pakistani workers and their families,” Dr Mirza said.
> 
> He said the scheme would be launched from Oct 15 and its beneficiaries would be those overseas Pakistani labourers who had recently come under the government social security net for one year starting from the date of their registration. The old protected overseas Pakistani labourers will be allowed to have health cards on a self-finance basis.
> 
> “The family of a beneficiary will include spouse and unmarried children of an overseas Pakistani. Each family has a limit of Rs720,000 per year to fulfil its need for health care services,” Dr Mirza said.
> 
> “The Sehat Sahulat Programme is part the poverty alleviation initiative of the government which is working to provide financial protection to poor and marginalised sectors of population against unaffordable healthcare expenditure,” he said.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, August 11th, 2019
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1499273_



Just do not do this in GCC countries. In GCC countries, ANY kind of a protest results in deportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Instead of useless protests, expats should boycott every indian items, movies, restaurants, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umar27

Dubious said:


> There seems to be announcement of counter rally:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-over-to-britain-pakistani-indian-communities



Let Them Come


----------



## Ritual

Watch live on YouTube: Huge crowd of Kashmir, Khalistan and other human rights activist protest outside Indian Embassy in London

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ritual

Is there any way to pin the thread so people can view it through the day? The protest will have speeches beginning soon


----------



## Goenitz

its not that big as IK said.. anyway, if it last like for 2-4 days that would be better.


----------



## Dubious

Ritual said:


> Is there any way to pin the thread so people can view it through the day? The protest will have speeches beginning soon


Made sticky for now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

It doesn't help that it is during the week. People are at work and can't take time off


----------



## Ritual

Goenitz said:


> its not that big as IK said.. anyway, if it last like for 2-4 days that would be better.



It is quite a sizeable crowd - but because there are a few BJP international Hindutva brigade there the police have separated them so the protest angle is deceiving

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Goenitz said:


> its not that big as IK said.. anyway, if it last like for 2-4 days that would be better.



it is big the camera angles isnt the greatest you cant see how far back it is and indians are very low numbers lol


----------



## atya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161999581732855808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162002495033552896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

*'Kashmir is Burning': Thousands protest outside Indian High Commission in UK*





Police officers detain a demonstrator during a protest against the scrapping of the special constitutional status in Kashmir by the Indian government, outside the Indian High Commission in London, Britain, August 15, 2019. REUTERS/Henry Nicholls


LONDON: *Thousands of people, many waving Pakistani and Kashmiri flags, protested outside the Indian High Commission in London on Thursday in support of the disputed Himalayan region of Kashmir.*

India’s decision to revoke special status for its portion of Kashmir, along with a communications blackout and curbs on movement, caused fury in Pakistan, which cut trade and transport links and expelled India’s envoy in retaliation.

*In London, protesters carried banners saying “Kashmir is Burning”, “Free Kashmir” and “Modi: Make Tea Not War”, according to a Reuters reporter.*

*Police were keeping a small counter-demonstration apart from the main protest.*

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi delivered an Independence Day speech on Thursday that spotlighted his decision to remove the special rights of Kashmir among the bold moves of his second term.

*Many of the London protesters had come to the capital from other English cities on specially chartered buses.

“We want to show our solidarity with our Kashmiri brothers,” said Amin Tahir, a British pensioner of Kashmiri origin who came from Birmingham on one of the coaches.*

“Since 1947 Kashmir has been struggling to be free from India. Now Modi has changed the law by force to stop Kashmir’s autonomy,” he said.

Actress Armeena Khan, who, on Tuesday, wrote an open letter to the United Nations Children's Fund (UNICEF) urging it to distance itself from Bollywood star Priyanka Chopra for "deprecating peace in favour of her patriotism at any cost", also joined the protests.





Twitter/Armeena Khan (@ArmeenaRK)/Screenshot via Geo.tv

In response to a fan asking if she'd participate in the London march against Indian atrocities in Kashmir, Armeena said: "Wouldn’t miss it for the world."

Her husband, Fesyl Khan, went live on Twitter from the anti-Modi march.




Armeena Khan

✔@ArmeenaRK

⁦@frk1⁩ LIVE from the #Kashmir rally in London. https://www.pscp.tv/w/cCVcQzFEWktvZWxiV0JvRWF8MW1ueGV2Z0R6RExLWMUyLYL-VYIE6y6WguX7blurf8B4tEMcHORVG_BGdvB0?t=2m5s …




*Fesl Reza-Khan @frk110*
frk110 was LIVE

pscp.tv
6:58 PM - Aug 15, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy
135 people are talking about this

Fesyl was seen speaking to the protesters, and, after talking to some children there, said: "When you take [away] the voice of little kids in Kashmir and you think that you’re gonna steal them… don’t worry because a thousand other children will voice out, kids like this."

*Over 200 officers on duty*
*On August 13, it was reported that London's Metropolitan Police was on alert ahead of today's major anti-Indian government protest in London*. Prime Minister Imran Khan’s special adviser on overseas Pakistanis, Zulfi Bukhari, had earlier appealed to the diaspora to observe August 15 as ‘Black Day’.

*As part of Bukhari's appeal, overseas Pakistanis had been requested to hold protests outside Indian embassies in their respective countries to show solidarity with the people of occupied Kashmir.*

*A Scotland Yard spokesperson had said Tuesday the forces were aware of the planned protest at noon on 15 August and had security arrangements in place. While Intelligence reports had suggested that the number of protestors would be in thousands, police refused to discuss the number of officers on duty.*

A source, however, had revealed that *over 200 police officers would be on duty to maintain the crowd and prevent any road blockings and clashes.*

*The 15 August protest was said to be joined by the diaspora from all political parties, uniting them — rarely — for the issue of Kashmir. Two pro-Khalistan Sikh groups and secular Indian organisations had also announced their plan to attend the protest.*

In a statement, Bukhari had said it was a* moral obligation of everyone to speak up for the Kashmiri brothers and sisters living in the challenging circumstances under the Nazi-like regime of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi.*

*Pro-Modi Indian groups, on the other hand, had initially announced to hold a counter-demonstration but changed their plans after realising that pro-Kashmir protestors would be huge in numbers and things could spiral out of control.*

https://www.geo.tv/latest/244970-ka...-protest-outside-indian-high-commission-in-uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pomegranate

*MODI IS A TERRORIST | Zulfi Bukhari aggressive speech outside Indian high commission London*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*London officials confirms 15000 people protesting in front of Indian High Commission*




__ https://www.facebook.com/




London officials confirms 15000 people protesting in front of Indian High Commission against Indian brutality in Indian Occupied Kashmir













__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Verve

And some Fascists got beaten up too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dual Wielder

Sikhs and Muslims united against RSS fascism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Kashmir freedom is inevitable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umar27

Rumours that bjp supporters didnt do a counter rally are false. 

I was there and there were a good 50+ of them most were families with kids and grandparents. They all just stood there with big indian flags and pics of modi kutta and placards saying "terrorists out" refering3to us ofcourse.

They were silent and scared but very arrogant the emotions on our side were very high a lot of anger was being projected towards them and police was doing everything in their favour to protect them police used smoke bombs against us.

Eventually the saffeon bandits left quite early as the chances of the police line being broken increased. They left a lot of litter behind too scumbags.

Around 15k protesters is what i also estimated yesterday



Verve said:


> And some Fascists got beaten up too


Not true mate
Watched the saffron bandits from their arrival till their quick get away not long after.
No fights broke out between the 2 groups despite many attempts by some to break the police lines



Dark-Destroyer said:


> it is big the camera angles isnt the greatest you cant see how far back it is and indians are very low numbers lol



It was very difficult for all media crews to carry out filming and photography including myself. Everyone was prowling around the masses of people all you could get was pucs of peoples heads so not helpful at all mate.
Camera crews were just left to conduct interviews of people thst was realky the only easy part



Goenitz said:


> its not that big as IK said.. anyway, if it last like for 2-4 days that would be better.



There is another one tommorow 17th but it will only be a fraction of yesterdays turn out.
Protests are happening pretty much daily at the embassy now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Well done Pakistanis and Kashmiris of London and their allies. A solid slap across the face of Hindutva that it won't soon forget.


----------



## 313ghazi

My family members attended, i was unable to go due to work. There were thousands of people there from all over the UK. A real pity there isn't any drone footage. Unfortunately the Pakistani community in the UK is not politically organised. At the very least PTI UK could have treated it like a damned jalsa and got a drone or two.


----------



## nahtanbob

I take it the coronavirus has ended these protests for the time being


----------



## padamchen

Brits are soon going to be under siege on their own island.

Accha hai.

Accha hi hoga.


----------

